# Problem with Google voice typing



## dr_jpeg (Sep 12, 2011)

Not sure if this is the proper forum for this. If not, please advise.
I have been using Google's voice typing for data entry and have been using the voice command "return" for a line feed. A few days ago it suddenly stopped responding properly to the command and just enters a space ( it knows that it's a command because it doesn't type the word "return". This happened on both my N7 og tablet and my Razr M phone on the same day, so I know it is not a device-specific problem and it was not due to the upgrade to 4.3 on my tablet. Anyone know what happened and if that command word has been replaced by another one? I've tried "enter", "line feed", and a bunch of others but none work. Thanks in advance for any info.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

